# Catch up



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all,

Dawn & Lawrie have now been in Inglewood, New Plymouth for 3 months, for those who don't know, north island, west coast, Taranaki district, and we are still loving it!

We decided to rent a room while Lawrie completed his 3 months work and got his Provisional License. He also had his exams last Saturday (hopefully he has done well). I myself am enjoying my work as a Caregiver, and it is very rewarding.

I have been on plenty of walks around the area and even up Taranaki. Beautiful! 
Looking forward to hopefully, the walk round the mountain, which I am told takes about 3 days. This is the preparation for the climb to the top.

Friday we move into our new home in Oakura, about 7kms from the sea. The ranges behind and a panoramic view of the sea in front, sheer bliss! Our belongings will also be arriving the same day. It will like an early Christmas opening all those boxes. Items that were opened on the container cost us around $800 in the end, so we are pleased.

Anyway, will update again when we have settled into our new home.

Take care all and good luck to those who have yet to make the journey.

P.s. we are getting our permanent residency as well, at last!:clap2:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Dawn & Lawrie have now been in Inglewood, New Plymouth for 3 months, for those who don't know, north island, west coast, Taranaki district, and we are still loving it!
> 
> ...


Hi Dawn
Glad to hear that everything is going well. Taranaki is a lovely part of the country - enjoy the summer!


----------

